# ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸



## fns (8 يوليو 2008)

حبيت اليوم اطرح عليكم موضوع وهو 
أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع 
[كلنا يعرف مدى أهمية الصداقة 
ومدى أهمية حسن إختيار الصديق 

هناك أصدقاء الدراسة

أصدقاء من العائلة

أصدقاء الطفولة 

وأصدقاء الإنترنت 



والنوع الأخير هو الذي أرغب في التحدث عنه قليلا " أصدقاء الإنتر نت " في كل يوم نقابل أصدقاء جدد في كل مكان 
حتى في الإنترنت


لنتذكر

كم من صديق تعرفنا عليه من خلال الإنترنت وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا بل قد نحبهم أحيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لأصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة بل ونحن لم نرهم أصلاً 



السؤال هنا ..

هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع ؟؟



"منقووول
اخوكم كيرو/size]​


----------



## جيلان (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

*



			هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايون
انا عندى صحاب كتير على النت كويسين جدا وبحكلهم حاجات كتير
بس طبعا مش نتعرف على حد من الشات العام والهبل ده
لا يعنى انا صحابى بيبقوا من المنتديات المسيحية الى نعرف بعض كلنا كويس
حتى بحث انهم منتميين لمكان كلنا زى منتدى الكنيسة
لكن طبعا الصداقة فى الواقع اضمن لان الشخص قدامك وبتعرف بيكدب ولا لا مش زى النت
والنت ليه حدود فى كل حاجة سواء مع بنت او ولد
والثقة فيه اقل من الواقع
لان ده انسان بيكلم من ورا شاشة ومافيش حاجة تجبره انه يقلك حقيقة كل حاجة وانت متضمنش شخصيته ايه

ميرسى fns فكرة الموضوع حلوة بجد*


----------



## meraa (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

انا كمان مع جيلان ممكن نصادق على النت لكن الواقع اكيد افضل لانهم معانا فى اغلب الاوقات وشايفينهم وواثقين من حبهم لينا وكمان يوم ما نحتاجهم هيكونوا معانا   ميرسى الموضوع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

> السؤال هنا ..
> 
> هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع ؟؟


 
مااعتقد اصدقاء الانترنيت يماثلو اصدقاء الواقع ومهما كانو طيبين ونفهمهم ويفهمونا 
 يظل صديق الواقع افظل من جوانب كثيرة 
شكرا عالسوال النقاشي
تحياتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

*اعتقد أن المقارنه صعبه .. ولكن انصح بالنسبه لصداقة النت ان يكووون هناك مزيداً من الحرص ..ميررررسى يا كيروو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك . ​*


----------



## fns (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

اشكركم على مروركم الجميل والرائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
تحياتى لكم


----------



## loay alkldine (22 يوليو 2008)

رأي من راي بنوتا ـ زرتا لان صديق الواقع هو الاقرب في كل شئ    شكرآ عل سؤال


----------



## صوت الرب (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*




> هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع


لا أعتقد هذا ... فأصدقاء الواقع أفضل من أصدقاء الإنترنت


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (23 يوليو 2008)

*انا مع راى دونا لازم يكون فى حرص شديد بالنسبة لصداقة الانترنت​*


----------



## meraaa (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

* اكيد صداقه الواقع صداقه موثوق فيها دى حاجه مافيهاش خلاف بجانب ان فيها تفاهم اوسع واشمل من النت .. بس بردو صداقه النت ليها طعم مختلف وفيها بنتعرف على ناس جديده وشخصيات بنتشوق اننا نعرفها اكتر وفى بعض حالات بتتحول صداقه النت لصداقه واقع فعلا طبعا دى حالات قليله مش كتيرة وبتيجى بعد فتره معرفه كبيييييره من خلال النت وثقه مش بتيجى من يوم وليله ..*​


----------



## ندوش (23 يوليو 2008)

اكيد صداقة الواقع احسن بكتير من صداقة النت
الصديق ممكن يعرف انك مزعوج بمجرد النظر بعيونك وبدون كلام


----------



## love my jesus (23 يوليو 2008)

fns قال:


> حبيت اليوم اطرح عليكم موضوع وهو
> أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع
> [كلنا يعرف مدى أهمية الصداقة
> ومدى أهمية حسن إختيار الصديق
> ...





*بالفاعل الاصدقاء الواقع احسن بكتير 


موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Kiril (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

انا اتعرفت علي اصدقاء انترنت اكثر تفهما و تعقلا من اصدقاء الواقع
بس برضه اصدقاء الواقع اختيارهم اهم لانهم ممكن يجرحوك شخصيا
لكن صديق الانترنت ازاي حيجرحك او يخونك؟
معضلة


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

اولا ميرسي اووووووووي على الموضوع يا كيرو
و احنا ممكن نصاحب عادي من على النت و فعلا بيبقوا اصحاب جامدين اووي بس مش لازم برده نطمن احنا مبنبقاش ضامنين اللي قدامنا ده مين اصلا و اكيد اصحاب الواقع احلى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*



fns قال:


> والنوع الأخير هو الذي أرغب في التحدث عنه قليلا " أصدقاء الإنتر نت " في كل يوم نقابل أصدقاء جدد في كل مكان
> حتى في الإنترنت​
> لنتذكر​
> كم من صديق تعرفنا عليه من خلال الإنترنت وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا بل قد نحبهم أحيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لأصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة بل ونحن لم نرهم أصلاً​
> ​




سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع جميعكم
هو انا من رأيى ان الصداقة هى الصداقة مهما إختلف مفهومها سواء أصدقاء على النت أو أصدقاء فى الواقع
فلازم الإنسان دايماً يحط حدود لعلاقاتو بالآخرين
ويشوف صديقو ده ايه اللى بيضايقو مثلاً فنبتدى نتحاشي الجوانب اللى بتضايقو
ويتعامل مع الناس دايماً بالاسلوب اللى يحب ان الناس تتعامل بيه معاه هو شخصياً وكمان لازم يكون فى تقارب فى الأفكار مابين الأصدقاء علشان نتحاشي اى مشكلات ممكن تحصل بعد كدة بسبب إختلاف وجهات النظر
  وبكدة نكون صداقة سليمة​


fns قال:


> السؤال هنا ..​
> هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع ؟؟​
> ​



ممكن أكيد
ليه لأ

شكـــــــراً على موضوعك المهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك


​


----------



## fns (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

ميرسى اخواتى على مشاركتكم الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

بالطبع يا كيرو


       اصدقاء الانترنت افضل من أى شخص


لانهم يساعدوك بكل ما يملكوا غير انهم لا يحقدون عليك


فأنا خاسر كل اهلى واصدقائى لحقدهم على


----------



## fns (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ¸.•°أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع °•.¸*

شكرا دودى على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_*انا  عن نفسي  لا اضع  الكثير من الثقة في اصدقاء النت

لانك  مهما فعلت ومهما قلت  سيخون

شكرا على الموضوع​*_


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك صحيح اخى امجد 
شكرا لمشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2008)

[q-bible]انا بشوف ان الاصدقاء الي في الواقع افضل بس كمان فية حاجة انتو عارفين احنا بنقعد علي الكمبيوتر كام ساعة في اليوم  كتير مش كدةوممكن الصديق العادي متتيحش الفرصة للجلوس معاة كدة انا اتعرفت علي صديقةمن النت وبنكلم بعض يوميا علي الايميل وبقيت معها اكتر من صديقتي اللي بشوفها    شكرا علي السؤال  الحلو                   اختكم رجعا ليسوع[/q-bible]


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> [q-bible]انا بشوف ان الاصدقاء الي في الواقع افضل بس كمان فية حاجة انتو عارفين احنا بنقعد علي الكمبيوتر كام ساعة في اليوم  كتير مش كدةوممكن الصديق العادي متتيحش الفرصة للجلوس معاة كدة انا اتعرفت علي صديقةمن النت وبنكلم بعض يوميا علي الايميل وبقيت معها اكتر من صديقتي اللي بشوفها    شكرا علي السؤال  الحلو                   اختكم رجعا ليسوع[/q-bible]



شكرا اختى رجعا ليسوع على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ..!!

( مـوضـوع حـبـيـت أضيـفـه لإعـرف رأي أخـواني وأخـواتي فـي المـنـتـدى ) ..!!
كـلـنـا يـعـرف مـدى أهـمـيـة الـصـداقـة ..!!
ومـدى أهـمـيـة إحـسـان إختيار الصـديـق ..!!


·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»هناك أصدقاء الدراسة«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.



°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»أصدقاء من العائلة«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°



°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»أصدقاء الطفولة «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°



°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»وأصدقاء الإنترنت «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°


والنـوع الأخـيـر هـو الـذي أرغـب فـي
التـحـدث عـنـه قـلـيـلا " أصـدقـاء الإنترنت " 


فـي كـل يـوم نـقـابـل أصـدقـاء 


جدد في كل مكان حتى في الإنترنت ..!!!


لنـتـذكـر ..!!
كـم مـن صـديـق تـعـرفـنـا عـليـه مـن خـلال
الإنترنت وقـف الـى جـانـبـنا وساعـدنا 


كثيرا بـل قـد نحبهم أحـيـانـا 
لـدرجـة كبيرة ربـمـا تـفـوق حـبـنـا لأصدقاء
الطفولة او الدراسـة بـل ونـحـن لـم 


نـرهـم أصـلاً ..!! 
هـل مـن الممـكـن أن يـكـون أصـدقـاء الإنترنت 
أفـضـل وأكـثـر وفـاء مـن أصـدقـاء الـواقـع ؟؟


في انتظار مشاركاتكم

منقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

*انا عايز اتكلم عن نفسي وعن حاجات جربتها بنفسي

انا جربت النوعين صداقه الواقع وصداقه الانترنت

وصداقه الواقع كانت حوالي 8 سنين كنا مع بعض دايما في كل حاجه

ومره واحده عرفت حاجات كتيره مشوفتهاش ومكنتش اعرفها ومش لازم اتكلم فيها

وبالنسبه لصداقه الانترنت الحمد لله اتعرفت علي ناس بجد زي العسل واصدقاء بالفعل

وبقالنا مع بعض فتره كبيره رغم انهم من كذا بلد بس الحمد لله مجموعه جميله

فهميين بعض وبنحب بعض واغلبهم اتعرفت عليهم من منتدي كنت فيه وسيبته

بس عايز اقول حاجه واحده ان الفرق بين اصدقاء النت واصدقاء الواقع

حاجه واحده وهي الاصدقاء اللي بنعرفهم كويسين ويستاهلوا محبتنا ولا لأ

لان ممكن نتعرف علي صديق من الواقع ويكون ميستهلش صداقتنا

وممكن نتعرف علي صديق من النت ويكون انسان جميل وصديق بمعني الكلمه

معلش رغيت كتير بس موضوع جميل وعجبني

مرسي  candy shop​*


----------



## sandy86 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

*احييك  على الموضوع الجميل  من الواقع
انا    لا اجد  هناك   فرق بين اصدقاء النت او الواقع
الصداقة هي الصداقة نفسها  في مختلف وسائل الاتصال
الصداقة الي تكون مبنية  على المحبة والاحترام والصدق
تستمر سواء كانت  على النت او من الواقع
كثير من اصدقاء النت نلتقي بهم ويتحولون الى اصدقاء الواقع وكثير من اصدقاء الواقع تبعدنا المسافة عنهم
ويصبح بيننا النت وسيلة للاستمرار
اذن لا اجد  فرق بين الصداقتين
ولكن الافضل   تحدد   بقدر الصدق والاخلاص والعطاء من  قبل الاصدقاء
تقبلو مروري المتواضع​*​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا عايز اتكلم عن نفسي وعن حاجات جربتها بنفسي
> 
> انا جربت النوعين صداقه الواقع وصداقه الانترنت
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



sandy86 قال:


> *احييك  على الموضوع الجميل  من الواقع
> انا    لا اجد  هناك   فرق بين اصدقاء النت او الواقع
> الصداقة هي الصداقة نفسها  في مختلف وسائل الاتصال
> الصداقة الي تكون مبنية  على المحبة والاحترام والصدق
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لردك ورأيك فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

*الاتنين انا مقدرش استغنى عنهم*

*بجد انا ليا في النت ناس اكتر من صديقة وانا ماشفتهمش خالص*

*وفي الواقع اصدقاء الدراسة دول كمان اكتر من اخواتي*

*صحيح مشاغل الحياة بعدتنا عن بعض ببلاد بعيدة لكن لسا بينا تواصل وتليفونات*

*بصراحة ماتخيلش نفسي من غير دول او دول*

*ميرسي يا ست الكل على الموضوع الجميل دا *​


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

ماعندي فرق بين رفقاتي النت ورفقاتي الواقع
رفقاتي النت بتعامل معهم متل الواقع 
ميرسي عالموضوع عيوني


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الاتنين انا مقدرش استغنى عنهم*
> 
> *بجد انا ليا في النت ناس اكتر من صديقة وانا ماشفتهمش خالص*
> 
> ...





شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر

وميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



ارووجة قال:


> ماعندي فرق بين رفقاتي النت ورفقاتي الواقع
> رفقاتي النت بتعامل معهم متل الواقع
> ميرسي عالموضوع عيوني




ميرسى اوى يا ارووجتى يا قمر​


----------



## اخوكم (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

*سلام ونعمة​*
*من رأى الشخصى *​
*الصداقة* *شي كبير مهما تكون من*​ *النت​* *او​* *الواقع​* *المهم*​ *الوفااء*​ *وبس​**
وشكراا لطرحك هذا الموضوع الجميل يا امنا الغالية​*


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*

بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا 
ولكن اسمحولى ائول ان زى ما فى اصدقاء فى الواقع كويسين هنلائى كمان اصدقاء نت كويسين ولكن الواقع بنعرف نميز ئدامنا اذا كانوا بيحبونا بجد ولا بيخدعونا  لكن التمييز فى النت اعتقد انه صعب


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



اخوكم قال:


> *سلام ونعمة​*
> 
> *من رأى الشخصى *​
> 
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أيهما أفضل أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع*



mena magdy said قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا
> ولكن اسمحولى ائول ان زى ما فى اصدقاء فى الواقع كويسين هنلائى كمان اصدقاء نت كويسين ولكن الواقع بنعرف نميز ئدامنا اذا كانوا بيحبونا بجد ولا بيخدعونا لكن التمييز فى النت اعتقد انه صعب



شكراااااااااااااااااا على رأيك فى الموضوع​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*

*كلنا يعرف مدى أهمية الصداقة *
*ومدى أهمية حسن إختيار الصديق *​


*هناك أصدقاء الدراسة*​


*أصدقاء من العائلة*​


*أصدقاء الطفولة *​


*وأصدقاء الإنترنت *​




*والنوع الأخير هو الذي أرغب في التحدث عنه قليلا " أصدقاء الإنتر نت " في كل يوم نقابل أصدقاء جدد في كل مكان *
*حتى في الإنترنت*​



*لنتذكر*​


*كم من صديق تعرفنا عليه من خلال الإنترنت وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا بل قد نحبهم أحيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لأصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة بل ونحن لم نرهم أصلاً *​




*السؤال هنا ..*​


*هل من الممكن أن يكون أصدقاء الإنترنت أفضل وأكثر وفاء من أصدقاء الواقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
صدقنى عن اختبارات انا من المنتدى بقالى اصدقاء اوفى من الواقع الواقع وفين بس دول فظاع ميرو وفيتا ورومى وكاندى وتويتى ومارو ومامتها ودونا
وفى كتير تانى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا جوجو

اصدقاء الانترنت احيانا بنلقى فيهم الصديق اللى مش موجود فى الواقع 

وبيكون وفى اكتر من الصديق فى الواقع 

وممكن يكون العكس كمان 

صعب الاختيار 

لانك ممكن تلاقى صديق وفى على الانترنت 

وكمان تلاقى صديق وفى فى الحياه الواقيعه 

ميررررسى ليك كتير جوجو على موضوعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> صدقنى عن اختبارات انا من المنتدى بقالى اصدقاء اوفى من الواقع الواقع وفين بس دول فظاع ميرو وفيتا ورومى وكاندى وتويتى ومارو ومامتها ودونا
> 
> وفى كتير تانى​


*الله عليكى يا ميرنا*
*انا من بعد كلمتك دى مش لاقى كلام اقولة *
*هما فعلا اكتر من الجمال نفسة*

*شكرا لمشاركتك يا ميرنا*
**​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو​
> 
> اصدقاء الانترنت احيانا بنلقى فيهم الصديق اللى مش موجود فى الواقع ​
> وبيكون وفى اكتر من الصديق فى الواقع ​
> ...


كلامك صح يا كيرو 
انا بوافقك عليها
جايز نقابل ناس وفيا بالحقيقة وعلى النترنت 
بس للتوقعات الاسواء
الصديق الفيس تو فيس فية يخونك
الصديق على النترنت فية يكدب
وهاد بنثابة خيانة بردة
انا حاولت اعادلها بس نش عارف علما ان اقرب الاصدقاء ليا على النترنت بحكم تنقلى
شكرا يا كيرو لمشاركتك 
نورت حبيبى الغالى




​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*

بصراحة اخي جوجو
ممكن اكون غلط

اللي مش بشوفو بيفضل عندي شك 

لغاية وا اتأكد
بس دة لا يمنع اني اصدق بحذر 
بالنت
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> بصراحة اخي جوجو
> ممكن اكون غلط
> 
> اللي مش بشوفو بيفضل عندي شك
> ...


*وجهة نظر جديدة يا كليمو *
*شكرا لمشاركتك*
*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*

*حقيقى انه ممكن جدا يكون عندنا اصدقاء على الانترنت أوفى كتييييير من اصدقاء موجودين بحياتنا العاديه ود ه عن تجربه شخصيه لكن لازم الحرص  والاختيار الجيد ونفتكر دايماا أنه مش كل مكان على الانترنت هو منتدى الكنيسه فناخد بالنا ومنديش ثقتنا بالساهل لاى شخص
ميرسى يا جوجو على موضوعك ومتابعه معاك لباقى الارا ء*


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اصدقاء الانترنت ام اصدقاء الواقع... أيهما افضل بالنسبة لك؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى انه ممكن جدا يكون عندنا اصدقاء على الانترنت أوفى كتييييير من اصدقاء موجودين بحياتنا العاديه ود ه عن تجربه شخصيه لكن لازم الحرص والاختيار الجيد ونفتكر دايماا أنه مش كل مكان على الانترنت هو منتدى الكنيسه فناخد بالنا ومنديش ثقتنا بالساهل لاى شخص*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو على موضوعك ومتابعه معاك لباقى الارا ء*


 
*شكرا اكتير لرأيك يا دونا

الحكاية مو معممة على كل اصدقاء النت ان كانو كدابين او بيخادعو
ولا كمان معممة على اصدقاء الواقع
لانة بيبقى معاك وبنفس الوقت بيخونك
طبعا كل ها الكلام لتوقعات الاسواء
بس عامة الخير موجود
وفى ناس حلوة اكتير *
* وكلمتك اكتير عجبتنى لما بتحكى*
*



مش كل مكان على الانترنت هو منتدى الكنيسه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بحييكى يا دونا*
*فعلا كل الخير فى اهلة وناسة*
*
شكرا اكتير لمشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
اتمنالك كل خير




*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*


أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟

كلنا يعرف مدى اهمية الصداقة ..ومدى اهمية احسان اختيار الصديق 

هناك اصدقاء الدراسة ..اصدقاء من العائلة ..اصدقاء الطفولة ..واصدقاء الانتر نت 

والنوع الاخير هو الذي ارغب في التحدث عنه قليلا ( اصدقاء الانتر نت )

في كل يوم نقابل اصدقاء جدد في كل مكان حتى في الانتر نت 

لنتذكر ..كم من صديق ( تعرفنا عليه من خلال الانتر نت ) وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا 

بل قد نحبهم احيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لاصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة ..بل ونحن لم نرهم اصلا 

سؤالي هنا ...هل من الممكن ان يكون اصدقاء الانتر نت افضل واكثر وفاء من اصدقاء الواقع ؟؟

ما رايكم؟؟
​

منقول​


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا

بس انا من وجهة نظري ان بيبقي في اصدقاء عن طريق الانترنت بيكونوا اوفياء بس طبعا ما ينفعش اني اثق في حد ماعرفش شكله ايه مش اثق فيه بمجرد كلامي معاه طيب ماهو ممكن يكون مخادع وبيقول اي كلام وخلاص يعني هو انا عارفه اذا كان هو او لا

يعني المقصود ان محدش يثق في اي حد في الزمن ده عشان مش صح خالص

موضوعك جميل يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*



> هل من الممكن ان يكون اصدقاء الانتر نت افضل واكثر وفاء من اصدقاء الواقع ؟؟​



فى رأى ان فى صداقات كتيير جداا من النت بتنجح
وانا فى نظرى ان احيانا درجة الافضلية والوفاء بتتساوى بين اصدقاء الواقع واصدقاء الانترنت
ودة بيتوقف على مدى معرفتى بصديق الانترنت 

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

*انا اشجع صداقه النت بس فى حدود علشان الامان بس*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

*مارموره طول ما العلاقة يتوسطها الرب يسوع المسيح فسواء كانوا اصدقاء معينين لديك أو من النت فبركة الرب ترشدك لأختيار الأصدقاء المناسبين... آمين *


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

*بغاية الاهمية يا مرمورة 


المهم برأيي يجب وضع صديق الانترنيت بالعناية الفائقة

يعني يفضل متهم بنظرنا لغاية ما يبرىء نفسه هو بفسه

يعني ايضاً عليه ان يثبت بالدليل انه بالفعل انسان

الف شكر الك على هذا السؤال

الرب يباركك


*


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

صديق الانترنت هو صديق جميل جدا بتقضو وقتكم بالكلام و الحاجات الحلوة و طوا ما صداقتكم مبنية على الاحترام و على الحدود المفروضة الصداقة اكيد بتكون ناجحة و حلوة 
و صديق الواقع هو اذا كان صديق حقيقي فما بظن يوم من الايام بتقدر تتخلى عنو 

و اكيد صديق الواقع اكتر قابلية من صديق الانترنت الي بالنهاية لابترعفو و لا بيعرفك بس ما منقدر ننكر نجاح الصداقة ع الانترنت


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

الاتنين مختلفين تمام 
صديق الانترنت بالامكان ان يصبح افضل من صديق الواقع 
بأنه يكون افضل فى اشياء كثيره 
لا توجد فى اصدقاء والواقع 
والعكس ايضا صديق الواقع بأماكنه ان يكون افضل 
بتفضيله عن صديق الانترنت بأشياء اخرى 
كلمه اخيره 
صديق الانترنت يجب ان نكون حزرين منه 
فى المعرفه والتأكد من انه شخص على خلق 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

مع أحترامى لكل الاراء.......أنا لا أعترف ولا أحبذ فكرة أصدقاء الانترنت.
كل الشكر لحضرتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

*أصدقاء الواقع الملموس​*
منتهى الشكر ليكم


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------



## zama (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

الحقيقة الموضوع جميل يا مرمورا ..

ممكن النت يكون كوسيلة للتعارف بالأصدقاء وتصير العلاقة بعد كده زى أصداقاء الواقع طبعاً أذا أتقابلوا مع بعض فى الواقع ..

أنا قابلت أصدقاء من بره مدينتى كتير أووووووووووى .. 

وصداقتنا دايمة لغاية دلوئتى ..

بالنسبة لجزئية الوفاء دى بتتوقف على حسب الشخص ملهاش علاقة بالنت بئى لأنهم أتقابلوا ع الواقع وشافوا بعض .. و

ممكن الشخص يقدر يحكم على نوعية الناس أذا كان صادق حقيقى ولا مقنع ..

وأنا الحقيقة متمكن فى الجزئية دى بعرف اللى قدامى كويس جداً ..

أنا شايف إن الموضوع عادى جداً ..

بس إذا كانت المعاملة هتبئى من ورا الشاشة بس ..بيبئى الوضع مش لطيف أوووووووى ..

لأن التعامل عن بُعد يفتقر للأحساس و المشاعر الأنسانية .. لأن وسيلة التعبير بها جمود وتبلد للمشاعر لأنها حروف صنمية ..

ومهما برع الشخص وتمكن ببلاغة التعبير ليصل أحساسه .. مش زى نبرات الصوت وملامح الوجه الطبيعية ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## maramero (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

*موضوع جميل اوي
مرسي كتير لطرحه
انا من وجهة نظري الصداقة بتكون بحدود التعامل و الاحترام المتبادل
لكن بحبذ الصداقة من الواقع الملموس بحيث درجة الثقة الصديق النت بتختلف اختلاف كبير عن صديق الواقع
لان التعامل بيكون من خلال الكمبيوتر 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*

انا بفضل اصدقاء الواقع وللونهم نادرين ومش  موجودين دلوقتى 
لكن 
اصدقاء النت فى منهم اللى حلو ووحش وعلشان كدة لازم نتاكد الاول 
وانا عن نفسى فيه اصدقاء نت حلوين


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*



روزاية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> بس انا من وجهة نظري ان بيبقي في اصدقاء عن طريق الانترنت بيكونوا اوفياء بس طبعا ما ينفعش اني اثق في حد ماعرفش شكله ايه مش اثق فيه بمجرد كلامي معاه طيب ماهو ممكن يكون مخادع وبيقول اي كلام وخلاص يعني هو انا عارفه اذا كان هو او لا
> 
> ...


 

رأيك مظبوط يا قمر

بس علي فكرة مش الشكل اللي هيخليكي تحكمي وتثقي في الشخص اللي قدامك
الكلام والاسلوب هما اللي هيخلوكي تثقي فيه
علي فكرة لو حد بيمثل انه كويس وهو في الحقيقة العكس اكيد هيجي عليه الوقت وهيظهر علي حقيقته
محدش بيقدر يمثل طول الوقت غصب عنه من غير ما يحس هيظهر علي حقيقته
وفي دور عليكي تخليكي ذكية وبلاش تكدبي احساسك لانه كتير بيكون صح
يعني لو شكيتي في حد بلاش تقولي انا كده بظلمه لان ممكن يكون احساسك صح
في نفس الوقت لازم الشخص اللي قدامك ياخد فترة طويلة جدا علي قد ما تقدري علشان تحكمي عليه علشان مش تيجي في الاخر وتندمي

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> فى رأى ان فى صداقات كتيير جداا من النت بتنجح​
> وانا فى نظرى ان احيانا درجة الافضلية والوفاء بتتساوى بين اصدقاء الواقع واصدقاء الانترنت
> ودة بيتوقف على مدى معرفتى بصديق الانترنت ​
> موضوع جمييل
> ...


 

زي ما قولتي يا سندريلا احيانا
بس اوقات بيكونوا اصدقاء النت احسن من اصدقاء الحقيقة
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*



marcelino قال:


> *انا اشجع صداقه النت بس فى حدود علشان الامان بس*​


 

اكيد طبعا وانا معاك في رأيك يا مارسلينو
ميرسي لمرورك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء الانترنت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟*



عادل نسيم قال:


> *مارموره طول ما العلاقة يتوسطها الرب يسوع المسيح فسواء كانوا اصدقاء معينين لديك أو من النت فبركة الرب ترشدك لأختيار الأصدقاء المناسبين... آمين *



اها فعلا حضرتك عندك حق
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل 
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

الصديق نختارهـ لشخصهـ ولإعجابنا بهـ ولحاجتنا إليه أينما كان الزمان والمكان ، من دولة اخرى من عرق اخر من منهج اخر من دين اخر لا يفرق المهم هو تفاهمنا مع بعض

بالنسبه للمفاضله بين الصديق الذي بالنت والصديق الواقع

قد يكون صديق النت كما اخبرتي خدمك اكثر من مره بحب واخلاص لكن ماأدراني انه لاينوي على شئ من وراء هذه الافعال لكي يصل لأمر ما لذا انا لااستطيع ان اثق به وانا لم اره واجلس معه وارا محيطه من اهل واصدقاء وجيران ولم اعلم بثقافته وعلمه وحبه وصدقه لانه المعلومات التي تصلني عنه ..من الشخص نفسه لذا يصعب ان اثق به كالصديق الواقع

لانه قد يحدث اشياء لاتحمد عقبها قد يكون هذا الشخص الذي ترينه شخص نموذجي قد يكون وضع له في النت عالم نموذجيا لكنه بالواقع عكس ذالك


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)




----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*كلنا يعرف مدى اهمية الصداقة ..ومدى اهمية احسان اختيار الصديق*
*هناك اصدقاء الدراسة ..اصدقاء من العائلة ..اصدقاء الطفولة ..واصدقاء الانتر نت*​


​*والنوع الاخير هو الذي ارغب في التحدث عنه قليلا ( اصدقاء الانتر نت ) *​ 
*في كل يوم نقابل اصدقاء جدد في كل مكان حتى في الانتر نت *​ 


*لنتذكر ..كم من صديق ( تعرفنا عليه من خلال الانتر نت ) وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا *​ 

*بل قد نحبهم احيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لاصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة ..بل ونحن لم نرهم اصلا *​





*سؤالي هنا ...هل من الممكن ان يكون اصدقاء الانتر نت افضل واكثر وفاء من اصدقاء الواقع ؟؟ *


*ما رايكم؟؟*​
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

*أصدقاء الواقع أفضل طبعا
لان في اي مشكله هيكون جنبك ويساعدك
ده لو صديق حقيقي فعلا
اما صديق النت كل اللي هيعمله كلمه تواسي وخلاص
وطبعا ده مش بارادته وغصب عنه
شكرا ع سؤالك كاترين​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

*كل واحد له مميزاته

وأحيانا أصدقاء الواقع غير أوفياء

وأصدقاء النت بيسألوا ويصلوا  وبتواصلوا

شكرا أختى الغاليه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

_ممكن اصدقاء الواقع يكونوا افضل من اصدقاء الانتر نت وممكن العكس
ودا بيبان من معامله الشخص ليكى ووقوفه معك فى وقت الشده بانه 
يصليلك لو عندك مشكله
ولازم تعرفى انو كلب صديق خير من صديق كلب 
_*
شكرا كاترين
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

أصدقاء الواقع أفضل بس مش في كل الاوقات
لان في اي مشكله هيكون معاكي 
يعني مثلا انتي في مشكله ومحتاجه حد تتكلمي معاه
وده ابسط حقوق الصديق لصديقه وهو اوف لين تعملي ايه
اما الصديق الي في الواقع بيكون معاكي علي طول في الفرح والحزن
ده لو صديق حقيقي فعلا
بس مش كله طبعا يعني لكل قاعده شواذ
ممكن صديق النت بيدع نصيحه تفيد بجد 
ميرسي للموضوع المهم ده
بس احب اعرف رائيك؟​


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*




mikel coco قال:


> *أصدقاء الواقع أفضل طبعا​*
> *لان في اي مشكله هيكون جنبك ويساعدك*
> *ده لو صديق حقيقي فعلا*
> *اما صديق النت كل اللي هيعمله كلمه تواسي وخلاص*
> ...


 صح صديق الواقع افضل بكتير لانك اخترته عرفته درسته لقيتو شبهك فى حاجات كتير نزلتو وخرجتو مع بعض بيتكو شافوه وعرفوه زى ما بيقولو عشرة عارف كل حياته وعايش معاه
لكن النت ممكن متبقاش عارف ظروفه دنيته او تكون راسم صورة ليه وبعد فترة قليلة تتصدم فيه ودى الغالبية مفيش وجه مقارنة اطلاقا بين الاتنين حتى انتا لو معاك اتنين فى بلدك ومحتاج حد ينزل معاك هتختار مين ينزل معاك المقرب ليك من سنين واهلك عارفينه ولا اللى متعرفش الا القيل عنه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

*فية اصدقاء انترنت بيتحولوا لاصدقاء الواقع..و دة الجانب المشرق من اصدقاء الانترنت

لانك بتقدر تتواصل معاة اكثر بأكثر من طريق في حالة انة صديق بجد !!

الموضوع بيعتمد علي طبيعة الشخصية الي بتتعامل معاها سواء كانت في الواقع او النت

بس اكيد اصدقاء الواقع اصدق 

ميرسي كاترين علي الموضوع الجميل دة​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*



hero mena gerges قال:


> _
> ولازم تعرفى انو كلب صديق خير من صديق كلب
> _*
> 
> *​



*جامد المثل دة :t33:*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*



mikel coco قال:


> *أصدقاء الواقع أفضل طبعا​*
> *لان في اي مشكله هيكون جنبك ويساعدك*
> *ده لو صديق حقيقي فعلا*
> *اما صديق النت كل اللي هيعمله كلمه تواسي وخلاص*
> ...


 

*صحيح ان صديق النت هيوسيك *
*بس ممكن بكدة يساعدك!!*
*انا بالنسبة لي بفضلهن لتنين*
*صديق النت والواقع*
*طبعا لو كان صديق حقيقي *
*اشكرك مايكل على مرورك المميز*
*دمت بود*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*



النهيسى قال:


> *كل واحد له مميزاته*
> 
> *وأحيانا أصدقاء الواقع غير أوفياء*
> 
> ...


 

*وهذا رايي اخي*
*بان ممكن ان صديق الواقع ميكنش وفي*
*وتلاقي صديق النت بيسأل ويهتم*
*والعكس صحيح*
*لهيك متل ماقلت*
*انه بفضلهن لتنين*

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك الجميل*
*دمت بود*​


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

أكيد صديق الواقع عشان بتبقة عارفة و شايفة و عارف كل حاجة عنة 
بس صديق النت لية مميزات بردة 
فية حاجات مش بنقدر نقولها لحد نعرفة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ايهما افضل صديق الواقع ام صديق النت !!*

*بصي يا قمر*
*كل واحد ليه مميزات وليه عيوب*
*بالنسبة لاصدقاء النت صدقيني في ناس كتيرة اصدقائي واتحولو فعلا لاصدقاء واقع بس طبعا لو كان من نفس البلد اما لو كان من بلد مختلف ده يعتبر عيب لانك بتشوفيه كل فين وفين وغير كده مش بتعرفي تحددي مثلا لو جملة او كلمة معينة اذا كانت زعل او غضب او اي ان كان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ayman 111 (13 فبراير 2014)

*الصداقة كنز لا يوصف والصديق الحقيقي نعمة يجب الحفاظ عليها ...*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 فبراير 2014)

صداقة الواقع افضل بكثير


----------

